# Rockville Pro Audio Woofers voice coil issue dissected. By OrbitLouder



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Rockville & others have experienced a few manufacturing issues over the last few years . A bit ago, there was 2 15" drivers for a less then $50 bucks. And this might be the reason why. 

You might be able to repair yours before you have a problem that strikes. 
Hope this helps someone. 

Again thank you to Orbit Louder.


----------

